# All Slavic Languages: Ivan's house/Svetlana's house



## christophers

I need the following in all Slavic languages:

Ivan's house

Svetlana's house

Thanks,

--Chris


----------



## sokol

In Slovene a masculine noun takes suffix "-ov" or (after c č ž š j) "-ev", a feminine noun takes "-in" - and to this you need to add the correct ending:

Ivanova hiša
Svetlanina hiša

The endings in other Slavic languages are similar or in some cases identical.


----------



## Awwal12

Russian:
дом Ивана /dom Ivana/ [dom ɪv'anə]
дом Светланы /dom Svetlany/ [dom svʲɪtl'anə]


> The endings in other Slavic languages are similar or in some cases identical.


Of course, but as you see, Russian usually uses another grammatical construction here (genitive of a noun instead of an attributive).


----------



## .Jordi.

Awwal12 said:


> Russian:
> дом Ивана /dom Ivana/ [dom ɪv'anə]
> дом Светланы /dom Svetlany/ [dom svʲɪtl'anə]


Same in Polish:
— dom Iwana
— dom Swietłany


----------



## slavic_one

BCS: Ivanova / Svetlanina kuća. (Kuća Ivana / Svetlane.)


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

Ivanov dom
Svetlanin dom

or

dom Ivana
dom Svetlany


----------



## .Jordi.

Slavic_one and Lior_Neith: could you say which construction is prefered in your languages? In Polish it is possible to say Iwanowy/Swietłanowy dom, but it would rather strange, archaic.


----------



## slavic_one

In BCS first version is more preffered and common, but sometimes in sentence you can use second variant (Ovo je kuća Ivana i Svetlane). But if you want to say "It's Ivan/Svetlana's house", it's better to say "To je Ivanova/Svetlanina kuća".
I think same goes for Slovak.


----------



## Natalisha

christophers said:


> I need the following in all Slavic languages:
> 
> Ivan's house
> 
> Svetlana's house
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> --Chris


 
Have you chosen the names "Иван" and "Светлана" by chance or deliberately? I'm asking this question because the situation can be different with other russian names.We say "дом Ивана", "дом Светланы". But we can say "Машин дом" and "дом Маши" (Masha's house); "Петин дом" and "дом Пети" (Peter's house).


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: _къщата на Иван/ Светлана_ or _Ивановата/ Светланината къща_.
The 1st option is usually preferred, especially with Svetlana (_Светланината _doesn't sound very good while _Ивановата _is much more natural).
We have no cases except with pronouns.


----------



## werrr

In Czech we use possessive adjective for one-word expressions for persons and animals:

  Ivanův dům
  Světlanin dům
  psův dům (dog’s house)

and genitive for multiword constructions and inanimate objects (including flowers and trees):

  dům Ivana Hrozného (house of Ivan the Terrible)


----------



## sokol

.Jordi. said:


> Slavic_one and Lior_Neith: could you say which construction is prefered in your languages? In Polish it is possible to say Iwanowy/Swietłanowy dom, but it would rather strange, archaic.


Interesting that so many Slavic languages will prefer a genitive construction.

Note please - I only translated the Slovene forms grammatically; if pressed I couldn't tell whether the possessive adjective or genitive is preferred (I always thought possessive adjective is more common but I'm no native speaker ).


----------



## Azori

.Jordi. said:


> Slavic_one and Lior_Neith: could you say which construction is prefered in your languages? In Polish it is possible to say Iwanowy/Swietłanowy dom, but it would rather strange, archaic.


The first one is more common, but the second one is also used and doesn't sound unnatural.


----------



## Awwal12

Natalisha said:


> Have you chosen the names "Иван" and "Светлана" by chance or deliberately? I'm asking this question because the situation can be different with other russian names.We say "дом Ивана", "дом Светланы". But we can say "Машин дом" and "дом Маши" (Masha's house); "Петин дом" and "дом Пети" (Peter's house).


Note, please, that "Маша" and "Петя" are short, informal variants of names. You could say "Ванин дом" and "Светин дом" in the same way, but if you'll use the *full* first names, you would only say "дом Марии" and "дом Петра", without any other possibilities.


----------



## christophers

Natalisha said:


> Have you chosen the names "Иван" and "Светлана" by chance or deliberately? I'm asking this question because the situation can be different with other russian names.We say "дом Ивана", "дом Светланы". But we can say "Машин дом" and "дом Маши" (Masha's house); "Петин дом" and "дом Пети" (Peter's house).


 
Yeah, I chose those names specifically. I am taking Russian right now and my professor is from Serbia, so I was curious about his language and noticed that indicating possession is different. 

I then remembered when I was learning Czech a long time ago that there was a similar construction, so I was curious as to what the norm was in most Slavic languages as well as to why this went on.

Thanks for the translations, everyone!  I wonder if it's the same in Belarusan & Ukrainian?

--Chris


----------



## phosphore

In Serbian (as in Croatian and Bosnian, I think):

_Ivanova kuća_ (_kuća Ivana_ is not strictly incorrect, but a native speaker would never say that)

_Ivanova i Svetlanina kuća_ or _kuća Ivana i Svetlane_ (the former is more usual though)

but

_kuća Ivana Petrovića_ or_ Ivana Petrovića kuća_ (the former is much more usual)

The same goes for Svetlana.


----------

